# "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2007)

*"Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

alle aktuellen Demos die ich mir kürzlich gesaugt habe (CoD4, UT3 usw) entpacken sich erst einmal auf der  WinPartition. Da dieses bei mir aber leider zu klein geworden ist, ist das manchmal ein Problem. Die demos werde ja auch immer größer.

kann irgend wie dieses "Standardverzeichniss" ändern?


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

Nein, aber du kannst diese Demo.exe mit 7Zip enpacken, darin findest du dann das übliche, setup.exe, data1.cab etc. So kann mann dann entscheiden, wo der Ordner bepackten wird.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

wie soll ich bitte ne .exe entpacken? mit 7zip funzt das nicht (kein unterstütztes Format).


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

Also bei der COD4 Demo funktionierts.


----------



## sYntaX (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

??? .exe Dateien entpacken?^^
Lad dir 7Zip runter. Dann klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Zip-Datei die du gerade runtergeladen hast. Wähle 7Zip > Dateien entpacken. Dort kannst du dann das Verzeichnix eingeben.


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*



sli schrieb:


> ??? .exe Dateien entpacken?^^
> Lad dir 7Zip runter. Dann klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Zip-Datei die du gerade runtergeladen hast. Wähle 7Zip > Dateien entpacken. Dort kannst du dann das Verzeichnix eingeben.


Ja das geht, bezogen auf die COD4 Demo, denn die ist ne, .zip.exe also ne selbstausführende zip, diese kann man also auch mit 7Zip enpacken:p.
Bei der UT3 Demo ist dies aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## sYntaX (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

Ja da haste recht. Ich meinte aber die .exe bei UT und Timeshift :p *g*


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*



sli schrieb:


> Ja da haste recht. Ich meinte aber die .exe bei UT und Timeshift :p *g*


Habe ich jemals behauptet, das es bei denen geht?:p *gg*

So jetzt dann aber mal wieder bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

also im Klartext: ich kann nicht wählen wo sich die UT3 Demo entpacken soll bevor es mit der eigentlichen Installation los geht?! Richtig?


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

Soweit ich weiß, kann man das nicht, sie enpackt sich immer an die Gleiche Position. Aber evtl. weiß ja noch jemand anderes weiter. Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## sYntaX (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

Doch kannst du. Folge einfach den Screenshots. 
Unter "Entpacken nach:" kannst du den Pfad bestimmen. Ich denke du meinst das oder?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

nein,

ich will nicht die .exe irgendwo hin kopieren.

ich kenn mich mit entpack programmen aus. das istz nicht mein problem....


----------



## LoyKucci (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich eben auch mit der UT 3 Demo, hab die Windoof Partition nämlich recht klein gehalten um beim Formatieren nicht alles zu verlieren. Ich hab jetzt die Auslagerungsdatei auf ne andere Platte gelegt, hatte 2-4 Gig auf der Win Platte reserviert dafür xD


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

ich hab es jetzt auch durch intensive aufräum arbeit hinbekommen.
Das Spiel rockt 

Aber der Lösung des Problems sind wir nicht näher gekommen...


----------



## LoyKucci (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

Der entpack Ordner ist in der Installationsroutine enthalten, da wird man nix dran ändern können...finde ich sehr schade, eine kurze Auswahl wohin man entpacken soll wäre doch kein Thema.


----------



## mFuSE (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Habe alles auf C:\Temp gelegt, da ich dort genug Platz habe.
Auch schadet es nicht dort von Zeit zu Zeit mal aufzuräumen, und ein Ordner ist übersichtlicher als x weitere ...


----------



## Mirek (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

ich hatte genau das selbe problem.
nach dem öffnen der setup exe war mein PC erstmal 2 minuten handlungsunfähig bis die meldung kam auf c wäre zu wenig platz.
nach aufräumen konnte ich es dann installieren aber ich finds schade das man nicht auswählen kann wohin es entpackt werden soll.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soll das bedeuten das ich das Temp Verzeichniss auch auf eine andere Festplatte/Partition legen kann?


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

Ja, genau das.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*

warum dann so umständlich umschrieben. und aufräumen tue ich täglich


----------



## mFuSE (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> warum dann so umständlich umschrieben. und aufräumen tue ich täglich




Es ist selten aber trotzdem kommt es vor das Pfade tatsächlich hartgecoded sind (Dann spricht man auch von Pfusch oder EA Spielen), daher wollt ich mich mal nicht zu weit aus'm Fenster lehnen 


Bei UT erwarte ich aber eigentlich schon das jenes die Systemvariablen auswertet.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Entpack-Ordner" bei Demos usw ändern?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Es ist selten aber trotzdem kommt es vor das Pfade tatsächlich hartgecoded sind (Dann spricht man auch von Pfusch oder EA Spielen), daher wollt ich mich mal nicht zu weit aus'm Fenster lehnen
> 
> 
> Bei UT erwarte ich aber eigentlich schon das jenes die Systemvariablen auswertet.




thx 

werde es demnächst mal ausprobieren...


----------

